# 32 window Kombi sells for $202k



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Well its a 23 Window and no matter how much is dumped into one of these its not worth over 200K. I dearly love the VW Split Window Busses but lets get real here. Im sure if its gold plated it would be fine or if it was totally NEW but old with no restoration and in perfect factory condition then it may be work a hefty price to a collector. But for those that actually like to drive them. No. Those that are actually collectable quality with no cutting or welding can remain collectable. The other thing I hate is those that try to sell them as an original logo bus where the bus it a rotten hulk and has an old worn off logo and the bus is totally worthless. But its an original Logo. So friggin what. I can go out and paint a logo today and it will still be an original logo. Most of the rotted hulks are worthless junk but usable in some fashion to replace parts for those driver Busses. 

Sorry but I just don't buy the price value some try to put on these hulks. Most still own theirs. Mine was over priced at $3k. A well restored one maybe $20 or $30 but it best be done right with no hidden crap which I see all to often. Not just on Busses but on Ghia's and other VW's. Jack Rickard got a pile of crap when he purchased that Ghia for $9.5k. They even covered up some of the crap with crappy work. Just perfect for some unsuspecting person to find later and get real pissed. 

Sorry but Jehu's Bus is not going to be worth a great deal even though he would like it to be. I'd like mine to be as well. But its not. It is not however a rust bucket either which is more than many have and ask more if you were interested. 

I pound the crap out of those high priced pieces of crap.

Oh great, Now that this news is out those same busses that were trying to sell for $60k are now priced at $150K. What a load of crap. 

Good luck guys buying one without being ripped off. At that price I'd never drive the thing. 

My rant on VW prices. 

Im glad I have mine. Maybe some day I can sell it and retire with a fortune .


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

So Pete, I take it you were not there bidding.......

Value is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

esoneson said:


> So Pete, I take it you were not there bidding.......
> 
> Value is in the eye of the beholder.


With rose colored glasses maybe. All they are doing is selling a fantasy to some rich brat who thinks having a Bus will be so cool and is willing to pay any thing to get it. But once they are sold even once at those prices the leaches come out in droves. 

Did not need to bid. I have my 67 Split Panel bus.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

A truly beautiful bus, as for the price, well these seem to have taken on a similar status to art at present and wealthy fools who want to look "cool" have caught on to them. They are currently in a bubble and might go even higher before it pops.

I remember only a few years back looking at similar buses 21/23 window jobs that at the time were selling for £30k ($45k) and thinking they were getting a bit expensive back then! 

Lesser windowed models that are barely more than shells of absolute scrap needing restorations that only a few years ago would have been considered absurd to take on currently sell here for up to £10,000 

Oddly enough Type1 (Beetle/bug) prices haven't kept up, I was offered £6,000 for my well restored '55 Oval in 1990. Today (same condition) it's worth maybe £10,000 on a good day, inflation beats it in real terms!


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

At $202K will it go up hill with out holding up traffic? Driving in the mountains of California in the 60’s and 70’s and running up on a line of cars creeping up the hill to Big Bear or any other up hill destination nine out of ten times it would be a VW bus holding thing up. There is a place along the road here where the guy that owns the frontage always has rusty old Junkers for sale. The other day as I went by I noticed a VW bus with the top half of a VW bug molded on top of the bus. I wonder how much he wants for it?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

dragonsgate said:


> At $202K will it go up hill with out holding up traffic? Driving in the mountains of California in the 60’s and 70’s and running up on a line of cars creeping up the hill to Big Bear or any other up hill destination nine out of ten times it would be a VW bus holding thing up. There is a place along the road here where the guy that owns the frontage always has rusty old Junkers for sale. The other day as I went by I noticed a VW bus with the top half of a VW bug molded on top of the bus. I wonder how much he wants for it?


This Bus will never see the road again. It is only a status symbol for some rich brat who has no regard for VW's and their draw. I see many who actually hate the VW but only get into them for the big bucks. They will go pay some old fart a couple grand for an old 23 window that has no clue that its worth far more. Then go out and restore for 10K then sell for 60k and now up wards in the 150k range.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> This Bus will never see the road again. It is only a status symbol for some rich brat who has no regard for VW's and their draw. I see many who actually hate the VW but only get into them for the big bucks. They will go pay some old fart a couple grand for an old 23 window that has no clue that its worth far more. Then go out and restore for 10K then sell for 60k and now up wards in the 150k range.


I was being kind of silly with this. I realize the VW is probably in Dubai next to the gold plated Mercedes.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Kombi madness down here...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VOLKSWAG...18?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4192b33a32


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> Kombi madness down here...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VOLKSWAG...18?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4192b33a32



Its just insanity. It has nothing to do with being a VW junkie. Its only because some people think that they can sell a piece of garbage for $70k and someone would be willing to buy it. Thats some serious crack. I bet that auction that was for over 200k is most likely bull shit too. Ive seen Busses for sale for years and the owners still have them. You can argue with them until your blue in the face but what they have is no way worth what they are trying to squeeze from someone. Im a Junkie and know that the value is not that high even for a total restoration. Sorry but there are too many Busses and VW's out there still in very good condition to have these at the insane prices these morons think they can get for a VW Bus. Who the hell would even drive one if they spent $200k. No, its all bull shit. Maybe $10k or 20K or 30K for a nice 21 window but 75k in shit mode., hardly. My last one cost me $300 bucks. It was a 13 Window Deluxe. Not a rotted out piece of crap either. It was worth $900. Some think that you can get $25k for one in the same condition. Bull shit. 

I call it total bull shit. If the auction sells it will be that a person who knows someone or the seller pretends to sell it just to keep the bull shit alive. Its a rouse. Don't fall for it. My 67 Panel was over priced at $3K. 

I see them on the market for $20K and still full of rust body damage that needs total replacement. 

If you want a Bus you best go look where no one knows about this price gouging. If you do happen to find one don't go out and try to rip someone else off. 

There are still Nice Busses available but you have to look hard.


----------

